# how about beeline Apiaries



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought from them last year wont do it again his frames had a great fit but the holes was drilled all over the place for the wire. Boxes I cant complain about for the price. the telescoping covers tin didnt even come close to fitting right had to rework them all and the still look second rate. bends where not in the right location. Called and talked to them. He said that both issues were on going problems he wasnt sure how he was going to fix them. No offer to make it right. He was in the process of moving his company. SO he may have gotten the problems straightened out


----------



## panubee (Nov 16, 2007)

*Beeline Equipment*

I bought my original equipment from beeline and saved a lot.

Beeline sold only rabbited hive bodies 2 years ago, but they seem to fit well together. They have great prices on frames, and they are almost on the way home when I make a trip to Baltimore or DC. (Saves a lot in shipping.) I prefer to work with local suppliers when I can.

Apparently, they now have box-end hive bodies for a little more.

For now I just buy frames since I have scrap wood around I am trying to use up. If I had to buy retail lumber, I'd rather buy from Beeline.

Mike


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Beeline*

I bought frames from him and as RR said the holes in the end bars of med frames arent exactly on center but I dont wire so I dont care if they even have holes.
I will buy again=PRICE!


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Beeline*

well if anyone is interested........i bought some supers from a local beek who is selling beeline's woodenware. all of the rabbet joints were too tight & had to be reworked. both the local guy & beeline told me they had worked out the kinks. last fall since i was coming within 25 miles of them i stopped & bought some hive bodies. well i just started assemblying them & guess what? the problems with the joints are worse. every joint on every box had to be reworked. i've been a carpenter for 30 years & repair stringed instruments. with kelly's boxes, with gluing i can assemble a box on average in 6 minutes. the beelines were taking 20-30 minutes per. plus since the joints were reworked some gaps were created in the joints resulting in the need for extra glue & caulk. i'm thru with beeline.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Beeline*

I bought 300 med frames from them I will not buy again the top bars are not cut right holes in the end bars are not center and missing parts. I call them thay did not want to send me the parts.


----------



## Runswithbees (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Beeline*

I've bought a lot of equipment from BeeLine and I like it very much and the price was THE BEST! Very solid construction.


----------



## Moccasin (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Beeline*

Yes I like them.


----------



## Gundalf (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Beeline*

Another "like" from here, will be there tomorrow for emergency hive stuff...


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Beeline*

I just bought a bunch of frames from Humble Abode. Best frames I have ever seen. I make my own boxes but these are the guys I will buy all of my frames from in the future.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Beeline*

I bought my top bar hive from them May 2013. Great construction and price. Definitely would buy from again, but I'm not using any Lang. equipment. However, I just learned that the website they operated under www.honeybeehabitat.com is not hosting them anymore. I have emailed them for more info.


----------



## Beeman95 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have bought all my equipment from them and have been impressed for the most part. I like their prices. I know what the others are talking about with the holes in the end bars not being in the center. Maybe it's just because I am not as particular as some but I have found the woodenware to assemble quite nicely without having to rework the joints at all. I make a simple jig that keeps the corners square, glue the joints, and use a staple gun to staple the joints and so far they have been holding up very well. I will continue to buy from them. It is also very nice that I have a dealer for their products about 20 min. from where I live.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a bunch last July and started putting together about the end of nov. For me they where way to tight of a joint. Both boxes and frames nice enough people but I don't plan any more buys with them.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

No complaints here. They do a painted brood box for about the same price I can for materials but they do a better job and do the work for me.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

They were the only company I know of that sold boxes with rabbit joints, unfortunately they moved off to Michigan someplace and shipping killed that for me. So I have to make my own boxes now.
Johno


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

johno said:


> They were the only company I know of that sold boxes with rabbit joints, unfortunately they moved off to Michigan someplace and shipping killed that for me. So I have to make my own boxes now.
> Johno


There are a couple of beeline apiary dealers here in VA. I just let my guy in Hampton know what I want, and he gets it in with his monthly order. It's actually cheaper for me to purchase it from the dealer rather than pay the shipping and have Beeline mail it to me.


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

it sounds like they got the kinks worked. my experience stated above was around 5 years ago. I had talked to Justin the owner & he admitted that they were having problems & even sent me 5 deep boxes for free. they had bad joints as well. their materials were for the most part above average. even if they did get there act together though I can't afford the shipping rates.


----------



## SandyCreekApiary (Feb 13, 2017)

I helped assemble over 200 deep boxes from Beeline this spring. We screwed them together and assembly time I got down to just under 7 minutes/each box (would have been much faster with a staple gun). The joints were nice and snug. What impressed me is that the wood was basically clear with almost no knots on any of the boards. We didn't get a single box with a knot anywhere near the joints. 

I can't comment on their frames because we build those all ourselves from our scrap stock and can do so for very little other than time.

Overall, we will keep using Beeline, they have sold us a quality product so far.


----------



## Les's Bees (May 24, 2021)

R.L.Bee said:


> Has anyone bought any woodenware from Beeline apiaries if so would you deal with them again? How's there equipment and how are they to deal with?


Keep in mind Beeline Woodenware are 3 Independent owners working together. I'm a reseller of their Washington products and couldn't be happier with the quality, fit and price.


----------



## quiters (Mar 29, 2020)

I am only a second year beekeeper, but I buy all my woodenware from Beeline Apiaries and Woodenware in Mendon, Michigan. The quality, price, and service is top notch. Jonathan Showalter and his family are very knowledgeable and honest as the day is long. I attended their bee school last year and found the information very helpful. If I have a question, he or a family member will get back to me with the answer promptly. I highly recommend this Michigan business.


----------

